# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Insectenbeet (denk ik)

## Steffi93

Gisteren was ik even buiten aan het spelen met mijn kat, ik voelde een prikje aan mijn knie, maar dacht er niet bij na.
Vandaag zit op die plaats een perfect ronde, rood/paarse vlek, ongeveer 1,5cm groot en een beetje gezwollen, heb wat research gedaan en een tekenbeet is het alvast niet..
Iemand een idee? En zou ik naar de dokter gaan of niet?

----------


## Leontien

Het kan een beet zijn van een daas of je reageert meer op een muggensteek. Is het al over?

----------


## beertjes

Ik had ook 2 gigantische insectenbeten, heb er viking balsem op gedaan van Purity herbs. Hielp heel goed tegen de jeuk en is zo snel weg getrokken.

----------

